# Hard water blues...scaleblaster?



## fernlink (Jul 24, 2003)

We have really hard water and it is killing my diapers (not to mention faucets, porcelain and who knows what else). We have a water softener, but even with adding salt, we have really hard water. I read an archived thread on Calgon and it tried it and haven't seen any amazing results but will keep trying to restore my diapers. (Do you use it for the wash and rinse cycle??)

I'm not sure this thread belongs here, but I am wondering what others have done to combat really hard water. I am also wondering if anyone has tried the "ScaleBlaster" (there are websites if you do a search). It changes the electrical and physical properties of calcium molecules by a inaudible sonic impulse and without any added salt. It That is all I know about it. It seems too good to be true. I wondered if anyone else has tried it with success before I spend a bunch of money.








any help would be great!


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

That Scaleblaster stuff sounds great! I've never heard of it though.

How are you using the Calgon? I got the best results the first time I used it by doing the following:

Washing the dipes as usual.

Filling up the washer with HOT water and adding 2 cups vineger and letting it soak for 2 hours, then rinsing. I didn't see any suds released when I did this but wanted to add this step in case it has something to do with how well the Calgon works.

Filling up the washer with HOT water and adding 1/2 cup Calgon and letting it soak for an hour, then rinsing. That's when I saw the massive suds and took several more rinses to get them out and have truly clean dipes.

Darshani


----------



## mom2kay (Jan 10, 2003)

I've seen those on ebay and have wondered myself, but haven't tried.

Have you tried RLR (found hanging in the laundry aisle at Wal-mart). That removes a lot of mineral deposits and restores the dipes pretty nicely.

HTH.


----------



## fernlink (Jul 24, 2003)

trying to delete this post...


----------



## fernlink (Jul 24, 2003)

When you rinse the the suds out, do you add calgon to each rinse cycle? Thanks for explaining your system!

I haven't tried RLR - I will check it out.


----------

